# trying to identify seat



## luigi15 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me if they know this seats measurements sorry I don't have a picture having trouble. entering it from my phone I could e-mail it if needed. 

The measurements are 2 1/8" long, 9/16" seat and I believe it is 24 tpi

it is the same length as a Jameco PS819 but has the Waltec threads.

It also seems to have an extension and a small waltec seat in the extension but I'm wondering if an old seat has been tapped because they couldn't find a replacement.


P.S. the extension piece is cracked I will try to post picture.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

luigi15 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if they know this seats measurements sorry I don't have a picture having trouble. entering it from my phone I could e-mail it if needed.
> 
> The measurements are 2 1/8" long, 9/16" seat and I believe it is 24 tpi
> 
> ...


Time to sell them a new faucet imo:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## luigi15 (Jan 12, 2011)

mine too but I said I would look for seat if I could the tub is tiled and back to back with another tub in an apartment block


----------



## luigi15 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a picture


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

luigi15 said:


> Here is a picture
> View attachment 33959


I can't recall ever seeing anything like that:no:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

luigi15 said:


> mine too but I said I would look for seat if I could the tub is tiled and back to back with another tub in an apartment block


Give them a price for tearing out tile and replacing the valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace it with MOENTROL without tearing out the titles!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If you have to open the wall, I say try and sell them two new valves.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Send the pic to Adam at the Chicago faucet shoppe...they have always saved the day for me


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Its tough to tell how bad that extension is from pic. But what I've done before is clean up the extension really good, purchase an new seat and solder them together with lead free.

I have fixed hundreds of seats like this, it even works on seats with pitted faces. Clean them up and if you get the technique right you can put just enough solder on for it to flow around circumference.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rombo said:


> Its tough to tell how bad that extension is from pic. But what I've done before is clean up the extension really good, purchase an new seat and solder them together with lead free.
> 
> I have fixed hundreds of seats like this, it even works on seats with pitted faces. Clean them up and if you get the technique right you can put just enough solder on for it to flow around circumference.


You soldered a pitted out seat before and made it work???never would have thunk of doin that before,I'm gonna install a new faucet before going into that kind of minute detail but glad to know that it is possible to do:thumbup:


----------

